# miko



## miko64 (Aug 6, 2011)

hello guys
i`m just wondering if anybody know where franks aquarium moved from kennedy and hwy 7?

i wasted lot of time looking for him ,but he has moved from 8380 kennedy street

thanx for any help
miko


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

miko64 said:


> hello guys
> i`m just wondering if anybody know where franks aquarium moved from kennedy and hwy 7?
> 
> i wasted lot of time looking for him ,but he has moved from 8380 kennedy street
> ...


What?? He didn't move... It's Kennedy ROAD in Markham. I was just there last week.


----------



## miko64 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh then maybe i went wrong place???


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

its kind of hard to find if you don't know where it is already. Its north corner of the plaza. If you google maps search, it will come up.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

It's still Hwy 7 & kennedy, the plaza is called "peach tree centre", just south of hwy 7 on the west side of the road.

I guess you may have to drive/walk around the plaza in order to find it... hard to describe.

He is not getting any new stock until mid-Sept though!


----------



## miko64 (Aug 6, 2011)

i parked my car in peech tree plaza and searched for the store one by one but i didnt find it
i even asked many store owner about frank but nobody was familiar with it

one of the store he owner told me that frank was moved to somwhere in markham

but if you guys telling me he is there then friday i`ll go again and look every store in the plaza
miko


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

It's like when you turn into the plaza, go towards the right-hand parking lot, and then look towards the center block of buildings. He has a picture of the storefront on his website.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

His shop is located at the "A" on the map


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

arc said:


> His shop is located at the "A" on the map


Wow, great map. Now it's crystal clear


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

miko if you do go, would you mind checking out the prices of some of the stock thats there? cheers!


----------



## miko64 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh thanks guys
this map is realy very helpfull

sure ninja i`ll check the price
miko


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

miko64 said:


> oh thanks guys
> this map is realy very helpfull
> 
> sure ninja i`ll check the price
> miko


Anything good to buy?


----------



## miko64 (Aug 6, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> Anything good to buy?


i didnt go there yet
i`ll be there on friday or saturday


----------

